# Fire in My Shed = Rear Seats Are Gone!



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Last Friday I had a fire in one of my sheds and it completely burnt to the ground. Unfortunately, my mint condition 1966 GTO/Lemans seats were in there along with brand new (still in the box) front fenders. I can always order new fenders but losing those mint seats is devastating. 

To add salt to my wounds, State Farm was here today and they said car parts are NOT COVERED under my policy. Total BS!!!

Anyway... I just went through the Ames and OPGI catalogs and see that neither of them offer complete rear seats.

So.....What are my options for replacing them?

Any guidance and tips will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

-KB-


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I just did my front buckets on my 66 lemans with the kit from legendary auto interiors in NY...state..by the way

They have the custom vinyl, and supplied foam and even springs seat and back..

I did all the work myself with my wife. Cost was about $1000 kept original frames.....so if you can't find the whole seat

Maybe you can get frames from a junkyard, like Frank's Pontiac parts or similar...

Then the stuff from legendary,...or maybe hire someone....everything is available

Except the frames....Ithought I use to see those in the catalogs for $2500 on the buckets, but they may be not around anymore and that is steep.

Sorry about the fire, I think American Metal in Georgia remakes all that sheet metal on site for all the era muscle cars, I have ordered from them....think that name is right

Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

So it is Auto Metal Direct,...in Buford Georgia..they have the 66 GTO front fenders for $359... 

Others have them as well I am sure....


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Regret hearing of your loss. Have always worried a tornado hitting my warehouse or thieves. Moving very soon, now it will be tornado's and wildfires. 

On the rear seats, you need a pair of seat frames out of a '66 or 67 GM Abody 2door Post or 2 door hardtop. Convertibles and 4doors take different rear seats. Might put a wanted ad out for a pair of original '66 Lemans/GTO takeouts in your color. Over the years, have had a bunch of nice '67 LeMans/GTO rear seats. Also a bunch of nice rear seats out of '69 GTO's and 70's (real comfort weave). 

Not willing to wait til some really nice original upholstery ones show up, I'd put up a want ad on Racing Junk, might find some decent rear core '66-67 2door seats that are cheap cores.


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for all of the advice guys! 

I went in the yard and dug out the seat frames from under whatever snow is left over from the blizzard. I was hoping they might be salvageable. Unfortunately, they are a mangled mess. The fire was just too hot for them to withstand those temps.

Since my storage shed is now burnt to the ground, I'll have to wait about a month or two to start looking for seat frames. Need State Farm to get me a quote for the amount they will give me and then place an order for a new shed. Even if I found seats now, I won't have a place to store them. My other shed is packed with tools and the rest of my Lemans parts.

Hope none of you guys have to ever go through this crap. The shed was only 10' from my house and we only lost my office which is covered under insurance. It could have been so much worse if the brave firefighters didn't get here as fast as they did. Thank God for them.

Bottom line is, Lemans parts can be replaced. Lives can't!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

G8..I should have also said that you will need the handle and hardware that moves the seat back and forth and the hard shell backside and hard shell skirt on the bottom, I think they are thin metal or aluminum. But Like pinion Head said a donor seat, even if the vinyl foam and springs are gone....you can refurbish all that, you need the frame and the other hard parts I mentioned....good luck!


----------



## G8assassin (Apr 15, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> G8..I should have also said that you will need the handle and hardware that moves the seat back and forth and the hard shell backside and hard shell skirt on the bottom, I think they are thin metal or aluminum. But Like pinion Head said a donor seat, even if the vinyl foam and springs are gone....you can refurbish all that, you need the frame and the other hard parts I mentioned....good luck!


My front seats are safe and sound in the car so I won't be needing those parts. Only the rear seat got smoked!


----------

